# Help help help !



## akitawita21 (Mar 26, 2009)

okay, so heres the deal.. my mom and i were driving to taco bell at around 11:30 at night, while in our neighborhood a black dog ran in front of our car. being the people that we are, we called the dog and let her into our car. its not the first time we've done this, and we understand how dangerous it is.

the dog is a medium sized black female, she had a chain on her, but no collar or chip. we believe the poor girl was abused because shes timid, and it looks as if someone has kicked her because he chest bone is swollen and poking out. heres where the problem comes in, my family and i already have two dogs, two cats, fish, and a sugar glider.. we feel badly because we cant care of her, but no shelter or vet will take her, because shes a pit !

also, we think she is preggo, her tummy is swollen and her nipples are enlarged.. we just arent sure what to do, any advice would be wonderful, or if you know anywhere around the indiana area that will take care of her please please please let me know !


----------



## Beki659 (Sep 6, 2008)

Goodness. Have you tried yet to contact any area rescues? Try a google search. Look out of state, even. If you're willing to drive a little, theres usually somebody who is willing to meet you on the other side.


----------

